# Earning money while on maternity



## tjimxx

Hi all, I'm wanting to have as long off as possible like all of us will but financially its just not going to happen on maternity pay alone, just looking for ideas on how I can earn extra money if any of you have any? its a while off yet until im going to need to worry but thought might aswel get on the ball early.


----------



## tjimxx

Guessing no one has any ideas lol, nevermind was worth a try


----------



## MrsMalowey

I know some people might think this is slightly immoral(!) but i buy stuff from charity shops, like designer stuff and then sell it on ebay and try and make a profit. It can be a bit of a hassle but sometimes it makes really good money i.e bought a Burberry handbag for £6 and sold it on ebay for £66!


----------



## Scarletvixen

buy dvds from cash converters lol i know a few people do that to sell them oin ebay and make some cash


----------



## purapura

What are you doing for living right now? (It night help some people give you ideas) 
I am a web designer, so was thinking of doing some work from home if I will need to stay at home with the baby...


----------



## Bexxx

I've made a ton of money selling stuff on ebay the past few weeks. I'm always chucking stuff out/putting in charity bags but I decided to whack it on ebay and I couldn't believe people were bidding! Old dirty converse were going for £15-£20!


----------



## babybuttons

ebays a great way of making a little extra cash:thumbup:


----------



## catfromaus

I'm just going to either do a few days of casual teaching, or maybe get a night shift at the local supermarket and do that once a week. Not sure yet. xx


----------



## giggly_gurl88

I am not sure what skills you might have but www.odesk.com is a great way to make extra money -- not a lot-- but extra money, of you have the time... ebay too... good luck!!


----------



## Beaney192

My Oh will be bringing homework home from his job for me to earn some extra cash :) going to try my hand at ebay as well x


----------



## tjimxx

Thanks for ur replies, Ebay is a good idea! I work in a office at the minute matching and price checking invoices, not really something I can take home as work wouldn't agree. i've thought about kleeneze anyone done this?


----------



## MrsWifey

I don't think you're supposed to work and be on maternity leave at the same time so a 'proper' job like local supermarket would probably affect your maternity pay.

What about local pub/restaurant or Avon/pampered chef/jamie at home/bodyshop parties type thing?


----------



## lynnikins

i think you would be fine so long as you earnt less than your taxfree allowance and didnt have to declear for tax purposes. a friend of mine started Ann Summers work after having her tiwns and is now a regional head for them after 3 yrs lol


----------



## Rachel_C

^Any earnings legally have to be declared btw, not just if you think they go over the tax free allowance. It's easy to register as self employed, just a quick form and then a quick tax return, but I don't know if that would affect maternity pay.


----------



## Jellybean0k

seems ebay is the way to go. I was thinking of doing this do. Thought I would be ok financially but I have been royally screwed by work misinforming of my maternity pay, and so I am £50-£60 a week worse off


----------



## xxembobxx

If you work while you are getting maternity pay then your maternity pay stops. I guess ebay would be a way around that as it might not actually be classed as working/ earning.
If you can get some work off your employer you are allowed 10 days (KIT) before your SMP stops.


----------



## Sherileigh

In canada we're allowed to earn a certain amount, can't remember what it is, but it's not much and I think if you earn that or less it won't effect your mat. pay. Not sure if that's the same in the UK though?
Edit: _'allowing parents to earn the greater of $50 or 25% of their weekly benefits, without penalty.'_ Just looked this up. It's not much but better than nothing. Max. weekly benefit is $413. So max of $100.


----------



## youngwife20

MrsMalowey said:


> I know some people might think this is slightly immoral(!) but i buy stuff from charity shops, like designer stuff and then sell it on ebay and try and make a profit. It can be a bit of a hassle but sometimes it makes really good money i.e bought a Burberry handbag for £6 and sold it on ebay for £66!

that is a great idea! in still have my prom dress from like 3 or 4 years ago that i need to sell on ebay lol 

this question is a great question though i dont have any answerrs lol il be popping back to get ideas!


----------



## youngwife20

Bexxx said:


> I've made a ton of money selling stuff on ebay the past few weeks. I'm always chucking stuff out/putting in charity bags but I decided to whack it on ebay and I couldn't believe people were bidding! Old dirty converse were going for £15-£20!

THATS AWSUM BEX WISH I read this like a month ago! lol i just moved into mty new house and through away so much cloths!

what sort of stuff were you selling


----------



## sam*~*louize

I work full time but also do avon self employed. When I rung HMRC I was still allowed to continue doing avon whilst on mat leave x


----------



## youngwife20

giggly- i looked on that website it looks american, is there any jobs like this for people in the uk


----------



## Weebear

How about working for a text company like 63336. I used to work for them, works out good money once you get fast at it. Your just answer questions people text in x


----------



## youngwife20

oooh thats a good idea how do you applY? x


----------



## youngwife20

aww just went on the website no vacanices lol hopefuly there will be by the time i go on mat leave


----------



## Weebear

You need to keep an eye on it and see when they are recruiting in the UK, I'd say check it every few days or at least weekly so you dont miss it xx


----------



## youngwife20

thanks hun :) xx wll keep checking :)


----------



## cranberry987

Dont know if anyones mentioned this but while on Maternity Pay (SMP at least) you can do 10 keep in touch days - ie work 10 days during the weeks youre off.


----------

